# Old dog looking to hunt!



## ropensaddle (Jan 6, 2009)

I am looking to get out here and sell my 40 acre farm and business and move to Branson Missouri or ? Anyone in that area put an old dog to work and pay fair, I will probably keep my gear and saws and stumper! If I can sell out, I wont be too expensive but will want fairly steady work and bennies and would like to work with a ca!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 6, 2009)

:monkey:  I will work hard ya know I will be a blessing for?
I have a friend that will put me to work in the construction bus but I
really ain't into toting boards.


----------



## carvinmark (Jan 6, 2009)

Hope you can find something.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 6, 2009)

carvinmark said:


> Hope you can find something.



Thanks that is a kind gesture I would rather work for someone,
I think if I could find someone that would appreciate my skill level
and pay fair but more importantly have a benefit package. I will
either find something or make something in a better customer base!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd put ya to work but I you'd have to get rid of your Husky's. Just jokin' man. Hope it works out for ya.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 6, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> I'd put ya to work but I you'd have to get rid of your Husky's. Just jokin' man. Hope it works out for ya.



Don't think I would fit in in NY but thanks I am working on something and may just stay here. It depends if my place and bus sells it is just that we could better our life by selling and buying some where else from what we see. I know the grass is the same shade of green but with less debt load I could make it on peanuts! I also am getting tired of the shoppers and having to compete with mexicans.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 6, 2009)

Are you thinking about coming to WI.???


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 6, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Are you thinking about coming to WI.???



I will go where I can find a great job boss etc. but it also will depend on
the cost of property because I intend to have a forty acre farm like I have here.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 6, 2009)

You should look up here south of St. Louis. You could get 40 acres(and a mule if you want) and drive into the city to climb. You wouldn't have any trouble finding a job climbing for someone. I know you could contract out for $300-400 a day real easy. I'm sure more if you looked for the right gig. But you would work everyday you wanted to at $300 and up. I have a nasty tree I'm getting ready to bid on and I could use a great climber for it. Seeing how I need a climber now and then I think you should move here so I n use you when I need to.  And my heard of saws is turning more orange everyday. Just got rid of a 036pro because it just sat there cause I was using the huskys all the time. I hope everything works out for you.

Scott


----------



## fishercat (Jan 6, 2009)

*good luck Rope!*

i'd think you're in a good spot but not sure about the population there.Ultra may have a good idea.WI is awesome in some parts.deer hunting is top notch if you're into that.stay away from Madison,too many liberals there.gun laws suck there too but probably not as bad as Mass or NJ.i'd stay clear of the northeast all together.east Tennessee is awesome as well.look at Maryville and Loudon county.hope to get back there soon before i lose my sanity.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I am looking to get out here and sell my 40 acre farm and business and move to Branson Missouri or ? Anyone in that area put an old dog to work and pay fair, I will probably keep my gear and saws and stumper! If I can sell out, I wont be too expensive but will want fairly steady work and bennies and would like to work with a ca!








wow rope;whats the problem would think hot springs and surround area,s would be great.nothing but tree,s.
and a whole lot more populated than me area.
dont know what all you have but ever think about partering up with someone.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 7, 2009)

ozarktreeman said:


> wow rope;whats the problem would think hot springs and surround area,s would be great.nothing but tree,s.
> and a whole lot more populated than me area.
> dont know what all you have but ever think about partering up with someone.



I have bills that seem to hold me down I have put everything into my
business and even though it has seen some profit not near what it is
worth to be in one imo. Partly because ins., advertising,and overhead
kills you. I am not certain what I am going to do but it seems like our
property values could easily move us up by selling and relocating in
beautiful north west Ar or southern Mo. I would like to get back to
earning a living instead of surviving bills. I have had times where I 
thought I was doing well but the yearly slow down takes too heavy 
of toll! I have an old bucket 89 f 800 with a winch and a mack grapple
truck with a forty acre dump at the front for brush and wood. I truly
should be in an ideal location 30 minutes from Hot Springs 30 from
Benton and 45 from Little Rock and 2 from Hot Springs village.
The gated community is 2 miles away but it seems I am too high
when I bid.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 7, 2009)

Good luck rope, hope all works out well for you - whatever you end up doing!

Change can be a good thing "old dog".


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey! you ain't no old dog if you are that means I am (checked yo profile!). Although I'm 41 I feel & look 21. Have you ever considered moving to Texas property is cheap here dude!

Good luck whatever you do mate


----------



## Gologit (Jan 7, 2009)

Good luck with your change. I'd invite you out here to log but most of us are probably going to work as greeters at WalMart ("just take the ****** shopping cart, lady, and shut the hell up") or second-assistant skimmer down at the sewer works. Things are tight! Loggers are like everybody else in this slumping economy...hanging on and waiting for better days.

Let us know where you wind up.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2009)

TreeTopKid said:


> Hey! you ain't no old dog if you are that means I am (checked yo profile!). Although I'm 41 I feel & look 21. Have you ever considered moving to Texas property is cheap here dude!
> 
> Good luck whatever you do mate



I spent much of my life their but the globe is too hot there  I woke up dern it midnight awake and bored filled the stove I have some work for tomorrow I have to get a 36" oak out of a creek without getting in over my head yippe. I will prolly be stuck here a while as people with money are tight and wanting deals on land and I ain't going below my bottom dolla lol.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 10, 2009)

How long have you had the farm Ropes?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 10, 2009)

treemandan said:


> How long have you had the farm Ropes?



bout five years


----------



## treemandan (Jan 11, 2009)

What is in Missouri you don't have there?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 11, 2009)

treemandan said:


> What is in Missouri you don't have there?



mild summers green grass and many turkey's


----------

